
Blockchain and Hackathons are poised to redefine the tech innovation lifecycle - lamito
http://www.forbes.com/sites/rogeraitken/2016/11/03/the-rise-of-blockchain-hackathons-the-hackonomy/#a011869110a3A
======
lamalama
"And, one of the most interesting outliers in this diverse space is
hack.ether.camp, a global virtual Hackathon. It is a Hackathon designed to
operate and be managed completely on the Blockchain through the use of Smart
Contracts and disruptive attributes." HackerGold.

~~~
HairyGing3r
I've registered to the hackathon and wish everyone the best of luck.

